# CWC Boys Flying V Truss Rods or Fork



## saladshooter (Apr 19, 2021)

Howdy

I'm in the market for truss Rods and bracket for a boys fork. Looking for *original decent chrome*. Will buy complete fork if available.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 3, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 17, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 2, 2021)

Still lookin.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2021)

Sold - Cwc truss rods with mickey mouse | Archive (sold)
					

$75 with free shipping Just for the truss rods and mickey mouse If you want the fork is a little more




					thecabe.com


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 6, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 22, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 30, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 14, 2021)

Still looking..

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 22, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 17, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 16, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 31, 2021)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 26, 2022)

Hello Still looking ? I have a complete fork Painted Black & truss rods are painted as well pretty nice condition. PM if still interested $150.00


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 26, 2022)

Sorry, I'm looking for original decent chrome. Thanks though
Chad


Hoagie57 said:


> Hello Still looking ? I have a complete fork Painted Black & truss rods are painted as well pretty nice condition. PM if still interested $150.00


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 27, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Sorry, I'm looking for original decent chrome. Thanks though
> Chad



Not a problem just thought I'd ask. Thanks for your reply.
Tommy


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 26, 2022)

How long are the boys truss rods @saladshooter ?


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2022)

Jesse I measure 21.5" of the rod itself. 







Jesse McCauley said:


> How long are the boys truss rods @saladshooter ?


----------

